# Target New Archers



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great idea Andy. I don't have any more bows, but I'm sure I can come up with other pieces - arrows, releases maybe even a rest or two...

This is a great idea that every club should be doing in some fashion:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*I'm up for it*

i'll get a list together of things i own that i no longer have a need for 

Great idear Andy


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> i'll get a list together of things i own that i no longer have a need for
> 
> Great idear Andy


Like that stable of bowtechs you've got eh bud

I know what you mean, I've got the arrow bin full, just need to do some refletching to get them ready for a new home.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*saw that comming from about 6 miles away*



Like that stable of bowtechs you've got eh bud


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Like that stable of bowtechs you've got eh bud


So, Did you sell your table on Sunday? Some people got some good deals on yours and Andy's spare parts...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in, I have a bunch of stuff I will donate. None of it is any good for my son 'cause he had to be born a south paw! I'm blaming his mother.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Put him in MMA South paws always do well 



Crashman said:


> I'm in, I have a bunch of stuff I will donate. None of it is any good for my son 'cause he had to be born a south paw! I'm blaming his mother.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Crashman said:


> I'm in, I have a bunch of stuff I will donate. None of it is any good for my son 'cause he had to be born a south paw! I'm blaming his mother.


He may be a south paw but have you had his eyes checked for dominance.He may surprise you.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

He is right handed but left eye dominant, already been through that. Was frustrating for him when he could not hit the butt at 5 paces, 'til his old man figured out he needed a left handed bow.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*now he shoots great*

better than me on sunday thats for sure
but thats not to hard


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Crashman said:


> He is right handed but left eye dominant, already been through that. Was frustrating for him when he could not hit the butt at 5 paces, 'til his old man figured out he needed a left handed bow.



kinda sucks being a lefty, count on $100 dollars extra for everything almost from bows to guns. Selection is limited as a lefty also. I am right handed but blind in right eye. Biggest problem to over come is strengh to pull a bow back. Takes alot of excersise to build the mussles up to pull back weight.
Good luck. Have a few lefty parts around here if they are any good to ya. Likely a sight and a medium whisper biscut.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Target new archers*

Got a little of the subject didnt we??
If you guys want to do a Lefty thing try the next post
Has anybody thought of turning in their old equipment to their clubs yet?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*requests*

Personally I think it should be on a request to get equipment... just a little foot note here from a club exec with a request that is of real substance and facts and I`m sure equipment will surface... the reason being then is equipment can come from all over just not that club as membership may be limited .. and equipment does not have to be stored by club and again all will benefit from substantiated and scrutinized request just my opinion.. plus we all would like to hear whos getting it and their circumstances... gives the giver a little warm feeling too..


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*equipment request*

great idea Ted...We could start an equipment request as a STICKEY.
Any body that really needs equipment could come from here and could be handed out through the closest club 
We could mate the people and the equipment here and it wouldnt have to be stored any where

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*Great Idea*

I think its a exelent idea. Its also a good idea to get some solidarity from other clubs as well. The more we introduce the youth to this sport the better it will get. I for one will mention this to the Club President at our club(Aylmer Quebec Archers). I think kids in need will benifit from our(upgrades gone wrong or this looks new or stuff collecting dust bunnies.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

UltraEliteLover said:


> I think its a exelent idea. Its also a good idea to get some solidarity from other clubs as well. The more we introduce the youth to this sport the better it will get. I for one will mention this to the Club President at our club(Aylmer Quebec Archers). I think kids in need will benifit from our(upgrades gone wrong or this looks new or stuff collecting dust bunnies.:wink::thumbs_up


Thank you very much for your support...its an easy job if every takes a couples minutes to mention it to their clubs...:thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*venue*

Club exec should make the request so we know that it is a legitimate request and the exec has really thought about the request ... again my opinion only..then we also know the person is getting proper training in the use of and safety rules are also being taught..


----------

